# Vinyl to Digital



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I know there was another thread on this, but it isn't coming up in any search.

Previously, I could only find turntables that had to be connected to a PC to do the conversion and recording. Now, I'm finding machines like these that do it internally and record to a card or thumbdrive:

http://www.amazon.com/Jensen-JTA-46...&qid=1343128716&sr=8-9&keywords=usb+turntable

http://www.amazon.com/PLTTB9U-Turnt...qid=1343128716&sr=8-15&keywords=usb+turntable

Has anybody used one? Any comments on how well they work (or don't)?

I'm not looking for broadcast quality conversions, just something I can listen to without a lot of distortion. Albums are old and no where near pristine, so I don't need an expensive machine.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I use this phono preamp with USB output to convert my albums. The included VinylStudio software does a pretty good job of removing scratches and unwanted noise.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow. A compact record player, complete with a radio tuner and speakers, PLUS a USB flash port to record the record digitally. I'm blown away. In the 1990s I would have bet a hundred bucks something like this would never exist.

I like how it's all self contained. You don't need to set up the turntable by the computer.

The two pieces are obviously made by the same company, *SayWhat?* I'd go for it and buy the one you like better. Its construction will obviously be cheaper than sin but it should work fine for your needs.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Carl Spock said:


> I like how it's all self contained. You don't need to set up the turntable by the computer.


That's what I like since I'd have to run cables to another room with the typical units. Like I say, I don't care if it's audiophile quality.

I'm not really sure they're the same manufacturer or not though. Maybe.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I can guarantee you they are. Too much is the same. You know what was the biggest clue? The diamond cut-out on the back of the dustcover. That's the same on both pieces. Another dead give-away is the fact they both play 78. _Nobody_ cares about 78 anymore but these two record players will play that speed. It's part of the basic package.

I'd bet 100 yuan that there is a factory in Singapore/Indonesia/China that has these for sale. You're Sanyo and you want to sell a line of these? You get to design your own faceplate within limitations given to you by the manufacturer, or maybe you select one of 6 possible faceplate options they have available. Maybe you also get to choose one of two tonearms. Inside, though, they are basically the same unit.

In the old days (ten years ago) I'd see catalogs from manufacturers for car stereos like this. You want one that looks sort of like an Alpine? Here. How about one that is a ringer for a Pioneer? We have three models to pick from. You want a head unit with an in-dash three CD changer? We'll put your company's name on one of these two models. Your choice of silver or black.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Personally, I'd recommend the Sony PSLX-250H or the PSLX-300B if you need USB connectivity.. both are fine turntables In my opinion, they are superior to the Audio Technica models. As to software, I'd also recommend Audacity 2.0.1, which is an excellent freeware package. Of course, Roxio Easy Media Creator is also a fine package.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I just use my good ole Dual 1229 with a Shure V15 cartridge, plugged into my old receiver which is plugged into my sound card on my computer.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Probably to expensive for your stated noncritical audio quality needs, but this version comes with a mag cartridge, and good software. Be a good choice for audiophiles.
http://www.amazon.com/Denon-DP-200U...1343194606&sr=1-6&keywords=sony+turntable+usb


----------



## ChipperJones (Jul 30, 2012)

That last denon option is most likely your best choice in terms of quality. My collection exceeds 3k and i have been borrowing a Manley Steelhead phono pre for recording. It take a bit longer that one of the "all in ones" but well worth it! imho.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Referencing this post in the AutoRip thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3174950#post3174950

This little thing actually seems to work pretty good. Installed easily and records well. It's just a bit of a learning curve for me since I've never tried this process before and I need to get the steps down for encoding to MP3 instead of just saving a .wav file which is much larger.

This device also has some other programs included for ripping a full album side to individual tracks which is nice. You record the whole side instead of track by track.

It'll take some getting used to as far as a procedure and labeling all the tracks which has to be done manually. One thing I noticed is that once labeled, Windows Media Player pulls downs the album cover art and some other info.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

If you like this thread, I'm betting you'll love the film "Sound City" that's out right now. It's also available on iTunes.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Referencing this post in the AutoRip thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3174950#post3174950
> 
> This little thing actually seems to work pretty good. Installed easily and records well.


Does it require a pre-amp or straight from your turntable to PC?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Not from the turntable. I've got it an Aux out from an Equalizer that used to go to a cassette deck.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

This thread reminds me I still have a looong way to go to transfer my albums to digital.

For anyone doing this, the VinylStudio software I mentioned up-thread really does a good job streamlining the process. Recommend it highly.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont think i would want to!!!! (Analogue sounds MUCHO BETTER )


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Dude111 said:


> I dont think i would want to!!!! (Analogue sounds MUCHO BETTER )


Loud analog destroyed my hearing long ago. Doesn't make much difference now. :grin:


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Im so sorry buddy


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Cholly said:


> I'd also recommend Audacity


Interesting little bit of stuff. Can't get it to write MP3s yet, but it'll read and write WMA files easily enough. Did some quick joining and re-cutting, trimming and even some fading.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You export your recording to mp3 format. You might have to install a .dll file, but Audacity will tell you if you need it.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

SayWhat,

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/plugins

LAME will convert to MP3

I've used Audacity with Lame. Works great.

Audacity rocks!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I have it, but it isn't recognized for some reason. Maybe the wrong version or something.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Just follow the instructions at this link:

*http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/faq_installation_and_plug_ins.html#lame*


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

trh said:


> Does it require a pre-amp or straight from your turntable to PC?


Audacity works from any sound device that has an aux out port. I've been using it for years to transfer cassette tapes and old records -- 33, 45, and 78 rpm -- to MP3 files on my computer.

If your tape or other source contains multiple songs you can extract individual songs from within Audacity. Audacity does a pretty good job of cleaning up pops and hisses from old records.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Where is the album art stored? Most of the old albums were able to pull the album art and other information off the web through Windows Media Player. A few of them only pulled the information, but not the art. I have the album covers and could take pictures, crop, resize, etc., but I can't find where to put them so they'll appear in WMP.

Edit: I found them. They're in the album directories but you have to unhide protected system files and folders.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, that was a lot easier than I expected. Found all the art on the web and was able to just paste it into WMP which did all the rest. Don't know why it wouldn't find them through the internal "Find album info" process.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Been messing around with this on and off for quite a while. A day here, a day there as I have time.


Found out that the levels were too low on some of the sides recorded. Really didn't want to re-record them if possible. Found an 'Amplify' tool in Audacity that does the trick quite well. Only thing is you have to re-export the files when done.


----------

